# Building a pole bridge



## RidingMyTrail (Oct 7, 2012)

Found myself hijacking a different thread, so moved to my own.

Slid these into place Saturday. Removed that leaner and cleaned up the area yesterday. Need to set the abutments at each end this week.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Are they treated? And do you know what with? What are you using for abuttments?


----------



## RidingMyTrail (Oct 7, 2012)

Set the upright posts today. Plan to place another tie under each end and secure it to the posts with bolts.


----------



## RidingMyTrail (Oct 7, 2012)

Trail Ninja said:


> Are they treated? And do you know what with? What are you using for abuttments?


Treated. Creosote. Will place a horizontal RR tie at each end. These will only be used by friends and family, walking and biking and only when there is water in the creek, which is fairly rare.


----------



## RidingMyTrail (Oct 7, 2012)

Completed the setting abutment/support. Still need to cut the relief in the cross tie to level poles and then bolt everything together and drive the re-bar to anchor everything.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

You doing this all on your own?


----------



## RidingMyTrail (Oct 7, 2012)

Yep, well, my skid steer and me.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Looks great, keep the picks coming.


----------



## RidingMyTrail (Oct 7, 2012)

Finished. The one photo looks odd, because the treads are cut to fit around the posts. Those are straight. I did make a mistake when placing the poles and the tapers are at alternate ends. That caused an angle in the middle. There is a correction by using some tapered wedges. Again, the photo from the end makes it look much more dramatic. In the long run, I know that will bug me, so I will end up cutting some different wedges to fix it, but I was racing the weather.The photo looking up is more realistic. 

I will do the next one with the large ends of both poles at the same end. This was a learning bridge for me and I'm overall happy. It is solid. I wouldn't go any longer though with poles. I have a shorter one to build with poles and I will use steel box joists for the longer span.


----------



## Dave_schuldt (May 10, 2004)

FS specs say you'll need hand rail.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Dave_schuldt said:


> FS specs say you'll need hand rail.


I'm pretty sure this is on private property. He should be OK.


----------



## RidingMyTrail (Oct 7, 2012)

Dave_schuldt said:


> FS specs say you'll need hand rail.





Trail Ninja said:


> I'm pretty sure this is on private property. He should be OK.


Private, but I do intend to add rails or rope. My wife is slightly timid when it comes to something like this.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

RidingMyTrail said:


> Private, but I do intend to add rails or rope. My wife is slightly timid when it comes to something like this.


Consider toe rails if hand rails aren't a requirement (children or elderly users). They're out of the way of your bars, they *will* keep you from riding off unless you hit them hard and they give you the visual confidence some folks need on a higher bridge.

They're also a lot easier to install than hand rails.


----------



## RidingMyTrail (Oct 7, 2012)

Great idea. Thanks


----------



## R_Armstrong (Jul 23, 2014)

*FS specs?*



RidingMyTrail said:


> Private, but I do intend to add rails or rope. My wife is slightly timid when it comes to something like this.


What are FS specs? I'm looking to build a very similar bridge out of telephone poles.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

R_Armstrong said:


> What are FS specs? I'm looking to build a very similar bridge out of telephone poles.


USDA Forest Service Standard Trail Plans and Specifications


----------



## R_Armstrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks! That helped a lot... good resource!


----------

